# Close up of eggs



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

I've been starting to use a digital microscope to get some neat pictures for the Dendrobati facebook page. It's been fun to play with and I've got some great views of things that I didn't expect. I wanted to share these two pictures here. They're of some Pumilio Salt Creek eggs that are around 12 to 16 hours old. I'll try to get an updated picture every 24 hours. 

The eggs looks very different than I expected close up. I particularly like the twins!




















Thanks,
Brad


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Holy Blastomere, Batman!


Nice shooting!!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Very cool Brad,thanks for sharing.Subscribed!


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

wow that's amazing !!


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks like the Anaphase of Mitotic cell division.. "Cleavage" beginning... Nice Shots!


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

looking forward to more development photos.

Andy posted a similar set of development photos here.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/83386-baita83s-collection-2.html#post743474


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

very cool looking


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

OMG ! Brad that's so awesome, like something in a science fiction movie ! great work I'll be checking this thread on a daily


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Keep 'em coming! Great photos!


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

There is some nice formation at 45 hours.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Whoa! Awesome!


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

so cool ! thanks for sharing Brad.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

This gives a different perspective watching them grow this way! I like how the twins are developing more in the same time frame.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Pretty neat pictures Brad.....

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Keep em comin!! Love It!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Brad, where is my daily egg pic fix


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

The eggs are becoming increasingly difficult to get good images of as they jelly around them expands. 

I hope to get another image tomorrow morning for the 93 hour mark.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice! now I can go to sleep knowing I got my fix

Are all the pics the same magnification as the first pics?


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

oddlot said:


> Nice! now I can go to sleep knowing I got my fix
> 
> Are all the pics the same magnification as the first pics?


Lou,they are all around 49 - 51 times magnification. The tiny adjustment is only for focus adjustments.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Seriously, that is pretty frickin cool


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

How are you getting these photos? Did you cut the leaf, remove and replace it to the same spot each time?


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Reef_Haven said:


> How are you getting these photos? Did you cut the leaf, remove and replace it to the same spot each time?


The leaf they laid eggs on is almost touching the glass door. We simply open the tank and take our pictures. 

Marta


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

What microscope do you have?


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Reef_Haven said:


> What microscope do you have?


A plugable Digital Microscope 50x optical.

Marta


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

This is amazing. Does your scope take video as well? It would be very neat to see their little hearts beating.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

pnwpdf said:


> This is amazing. Does your scope take video as well? It would be very neat to see their little hearts beating.


It does. I took some video last time but there was no visible movement. Stay tines though!


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

that's really cool. neat idea!!!


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Love it, Keep it goin!


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

We have been taking daily pictures of everything, don't worry, we did not stop.

We will be editing a video this weekend and post it here. 
It will include the pictures that you already saw and the ones we have not yet posted plus something else we recorded today in the tank that you will REALLY enjoy seeing. 

Thanks everyone!

Marta


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Sneak Peek - A print screen from the video we will post this weekend. 










Marta


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I think you're going to win your next photo contest.

It would be extremely helpful if you could use this technology to help hobbyists identify parasites in fecals, especially in new imports.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

We've completed this phase of the Diary of a Salt Creek. This is a must watch! Full screen is best to catching the details including tadpole heart beats and transport. 

You can watch the video here on Debdroboard, but you'll get better results direct from youtube: 




Enjoy!

Brad & Marta


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Great Job ! I love the beating heart !!


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

How beautiful. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

Incredible footage! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

OMG! the heart beating was incredible


----------



## Profe (Jun 24, 2012)

I've never seen a tad "swim" all over its parent like that! The little guy sure seemed excited! I'll bet he was saying, "Are we there yet? Are we there yet?" The whole way to his own bromeliad.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Great video Brad and Marta. I had always wanted to see the tad get up on the parents back. Very cool part of nature! Keep up the great work!

Tony


----------



## Tropicaldarts (Sep 12, 2013)

Not bad.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## smoyer (Jul 9, 2007)

That's a pretty amazing set of photos and video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Sweet video! At first when I saw the frogs head to the left of the screen,it almost look fake until it dropped into the Brom.Very cool catch.Thanks for sharing!


----------

